# Feeling deflated! :(



## CitrusPeanut (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi All,

Our 2ww was over today, my wife did a Tesco test this morning & Clearblue test a few hours ago they were both negative 

We never really get our hopes up as know our chances are low as using a donor and had many bfn's over the past year. We are really disappointed this time as since about 3 days after insemination my wife has had pains in one of her ovaries, felt sick and said her nipples were sore and felt like they were grazed! All of these were side effects she had when pregnant with our first child 6 years ago!

She has never had these side effects when trying over the last year and said she felt pregnant.. Such a shame this month.
Luckily we have a great donor and will be trying again when she gets her period.
xx


----------



## CitrusPeanut (Jan 4, 2011)

Has anyone else had pregnancy symptoms with a negative test then found they were pregnant?


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi Citrus,

This hasn't happened to us - we were lucky enough to get positive tests at 10/11 DPO with both pregnancies, however I only did one so early the second time because I was getting symptoms exactly like I had the first time. I also know of several people who didn't get a positive test result for several days after their period was due. If AF hasn't arrived, keep testing. It 'aint over until she comes to spoil the party. 

Good luck!

Gina. x


----------



## CitrusPeanut (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Gina,
Thanks for your message, I suppose I am being a tad premature as AF is not here yet, we also waited 6 weeks before testing with first pregnancy which was positive. 
We are going to keep thinking positive and hopefully AF will not be here for at least another 9 months  
xx


----------

